# Klappmenü als Navigation



## lz9c1j (10. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen
Ich möchte gerne ein Menü machen für meine Homepage.

NLA     NLB

Ich möchte jetzt, dass wenn man üebr NLA fährt unten wieder ein Menü aufgeht.

NLA
Spielplan
etc.

Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen? Thx 4 help


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2005)

Dafür ist das Suckerfish Dropdows geeignet.


----------



## schutzgeist (10. Mai 2005)

Probiers mal mit nem DropDown 


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_jumpMenu(targ,selObj,restore){ //v3.0
  eval(targ+".location='"+selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value+"'");
  if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
}
//-->
</script>


  <select name="menu1" onChange="MM_jumpMenu('_target',this,0)">
    <option value="seite1.htm" selected>punkt 1</option>
  </select>
  <select name="menu1" onChange="MM_jumpMenu('_target',this,0)">
    <option value="seite2.htm" selected>punkt 2</option>
  </select>
usw...
```

edit: war wohl zu langsam


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2005)

Es war ein Navigationsmenü gefragt und kein Missbrauch eines Formularelements. Außerdem ist dein Vorschlag bei fehlender JavaScript-Unterstützung unzugänglich.


----------



## schutzgeist (10. Mai 2005)

Dann zieh ich meinen 'Vorschlag' wohl lieber nochmal zurück   
Wird glaub nochmal Zeit für nen Kaffee


----------



## lz9c1j (10. Mai 2005)

thx Gumbo

Ich habe es mir genau so vorgestellt, jedoch ist das ein bisschen kompliziert für mich. Ich werde mir aber Zeit nehmen, es genauer anzuschauen


----------

